# stallo



## paperino00

Ciao, cosa significa "stalli" nella frase "Sosta vietata in tutta la piazza eccetto negli stalli" ?

grazie


----------



## cirolemiro

A naso sembrerebbe un'estensione (più o meno impropria) di una delle definizioni di *stallo*: 
"Sedile di legno con braccioli e alto schienale, spesso intarsiato, allineato ad altri simili a formare un ordine di posti (Dizionari del corriere)"

Quindi, sembra che siano posti per parcheggiare magari delimitati da linee regolari (come d'uso). Ovviamente... non di legno


----------



## Necsus

Immagino possano essere una sorta di box, o comunque di posti auto, una volta destinati agli animali. Dal Treccani: _il fango della strada s’era indurito ghiacciandosi e si camminava fino allo stallo dietro alla piazza per prendervi a nolo un cavallo_ (G. Berto).


----------



## gc200000

Credevo fosse di uso comune.

Stallo è utilizzato come sinonimo di posto auto.

Le strisce bianche, gialle, rosa o blu, che delimitano un posto auto sulla strada, rappresentano uno stallo.

Nella frase indicata, vuol dire che si può parcheggiare solo nei posti auto delimitati dalle strisce.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

E' una particolarità siciliana? Per quanto mi riguarda, temo di non averla mai sentita.


----------



## pinpirulin

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> E' una particolarità siciliana? Per quanto mi riguarda, temo di non averla mai sentita.


no, la conoscevo anch'io e sono lombarda


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma non mi sembra molto diffusa, comunque; o mi sto sbagliando?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non è un'invenzione siciliana, è il codice della strada che si esprime in quel modo, e il codice della strada è una legge della Repubblica Italiana.


----------



## Giorgino

infinite sadness said:


> Non è un'invenzione siciliana, è il codice della strada che si esprime in quel modo, e il codice della strada è una legge della Repubblica Italiana.



Sarà, ma né il Devoto-Oli, né lo Zingarelli, né il Treccani (online) lo riportano con quel significato. 
Di sicuro lo standard imposto dal codice della strada non ha fatto molta... strada.


----------



## cirolemiro

E conferma quanto il linguaggio dei codici sia lontano da quello della gente comune o quasi. Trattare le automobili alla stregua delle carrozze a cavalli mi sembra alquanto anacronistico. Comunque ora ne so una di piu'... grazie


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Diceva il Gabrielli che il trovare nei codici della strada un linguaggio non ottimo, ma quanto meno buono, è per lo meno ingenuo... 
Ha poco a che vedere con gli stalli, ma era giusto per citare una (autorevole) opinione riguardo un codice che, come molti altri codici giuridici da un poco di tempo a questa parte, si riempiono di parole prese a prestito ovunque tranne che nei libri e nei vocabolari (e poi che dire del reato di "stalking"? ad esempio). 
Poveri noi.


----------



## pizzi

Se cercate in rete _stallo di sosta_ potrete vedere che è una convenzione in uso in tutta Italia.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo quello che dice il Treccani su _stallo (_1b):

*b.* fig. _Posizione_, _situazione di stallo_, e assol. _stallo_, condizione di attesa e d’inazione forzata, soprattutto per non avere vie d’uscita o soluzioni alternative e risolutive ...


----------



## pizzi

Ciao francis , scusa, ma non ho capito cosa c'entra . Forse è una situazione nella quale si possono trovare le persone particolarmente imbranate nei parcheggi? _Essere in stallo in uno stallo?_


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao cara Pizz 

Ho pensato che  "... eccetto negli stalli", figuratamente potrebbe significare sitauzioni eccezionali, quando "non c'è via d’uscita o soluzione alternativa". Insomma, mi pare che il termine in questione, in qualche modo potrebbe essere collegato a situazioni concrete del passato, quando ancora c'erano degli _stalli _(o _stalle _? che etimologicamente è la stessa parola) "fisicamente" presenti ...


----------



## pizzi

Mi fai elucubrare , e cioè che l'uso attuale di stallo come parcheggio non derivi dal germanico, ma dal latino, e la parola madre sia http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/stazzo/

proprio nel senso di _luogo dove si staziona_. Che ne dici?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Bene ragazzi, vi siete sfogati con i voli pindarici? Ora scendete di quota, fuori il carrello, stallo, atterraggio!
Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Mi fai elucubrare , e cioè che l'uso attuale di stallo come parcheggio non derivi dal germanico, ma dal latino, e la parola madre sia http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/stazzo/ proprio nel senso di _luogo dove si staziona_. Che ne dici?



Non mi pare, perché in tal caso dovremmo spiegare l'evoluzione fonetica di "zz" in "ll"... Alla fine, anche la parola germanica _stall, _dalla quale proviene l'italiano _stallo_, significava "sosta, dimora". In più, sia_ stallo _(<germ. _stall_) che_ stazzo_ (<lat. _statio_) hanno la stessa radice indoeuropea *_sta _che si trova anche nel verbo italiano _stare _o nell'inglese _stand._ 

Insomma, voglio dire che secondo me anche la parola _stallo _"come tale" si poteva usare nel senso di _luogo dove si staziona_ (o dove "parcheggiano" i cavalli ...)


----------

